# rescued racing pigeon needs home near NJ/Phila



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

*rescued racing pigeon - has found a home!*

I've found a home for the racing pigeon - many thanks to everyone on Pigeon-Talk who helped me care for him!

Best,
Wendy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ewing said:


> On Thursday (10/29/09) I found a malnourished/dehydrated yearling racing pigeon. The owner was contacted, but is not interested in reclaiming him. The bird is now eating and drinking well, although still a little weak.
> 
> I can keep him warm and fed for a while, but I don't have the wherewithall to keep him. I'm in Ewing, New Jersey (near Trenton) and am hoping to find someone in this area who could take him.
> 
> ...


If you don't find anyone in your immediate area to take him, I can if your willing to ship.


----------

